# Wo bleibt Corsair Lua (o.ä..)



## Fabian12341 (9. April 2016)

*Wo bleibt Corsair Lua (o.ä..)*

Ich habe die K70 RGB und den Großteil der Software gemeistert, aber es dauert einfach viel zu lange um derartige Profile zu erstellen. Lua hieß glaube ich die Endsoftware die angekündigt wurde. Wie lange müssen wir noch warten, bzw. gibt es Update-News zur Software?


----------



## Bluebeard (13. April 2016)

*AW: Wo bleibt Corsair Lua (o.ä..)*

Hi Fabian12341,

LUA support haben wir im Moment noch nicht verfügbar. Was wir seit geraumer Zeit mit der SDK haben, ist C++ Support. In unserem Forum gibt es hier einen eigenen Bereich zur SDK: CUE SDK - The Corsair User Forums

Wann und ob LUA kommen wird, kann ich im Moment nicht sagen.

Grüße


----------

